# My contribution to DIY site



## albert p (Apr 8, 2010)

been reading alot of post on this subject,and hopefully the web site here. Hopefully this web site will give some people the general info on solar wind and water power systems. Also they have alot of links to other info. Otherpower.com I especially like the steam powered generator,my neighbors probally wouldn't though.lol


----------

